# Life Development Stages



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Where are you? I am currently in Adolescence, a VERY confusing and infamous stage. :crazy:

I feel like I am in the Individuality Stage, though. I do not understand that "trying on identity" part. I believe I am who I will be for the rest of my life.:mellow:


----------



## carnallace (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm also in the Adolescence stage. But, I'm feeling the Individuality stage more as well. I've been separated from my parents for two years now, so I think I've found my sense of independence and am working more on finding my sense of self and identity.
Very interesting chart! Thanks for sharing it. :]


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

I wonder how much having a fucked up childhood and preadolescence affects the rest of the stages.
I know when I was in the preadolescence stage shitty circumstances forced me to go into the adolescence stage when I wasn't ready.
Now that I am in (supposedly) the adolescence stage I sure as hell don't agree with it.
I see myself in a combination of the individuality+evaluation+acceptance stage.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in the individuality stage. I am sick and tired of seeing metrosexual guys with colorful shoes wearing pink with big glasses and a chicken hawk. It annoying the crap out of me.








:tongue:


----------



## PistachioNut (Aug 10, 2009)

Interesting. I am in the adolescence stage also, yet I feel like I'm in the individuality stage too. That could be because I'm at the end of the adolescence stage though. I feel like I know who I am and what I like already.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

What is this bullshit?



> Shared meals emerge as an important social collaboration for gauging relationships.


Is ordering out lunch all that's going to be important to me for most of my 20s? :laughing:


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm in Individuality... Not very much of all those stages makes sense to me.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm in Alliance.


----------



## christopher1 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Hello*

Thanks for sharing with us its quite interesting and very useful too,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Marino, who is the creator of this chart?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I'm in the self-awareness stage, the rehashing of the early twenties with increased clarity and refinement, but technically I'm supposed to be at the Practice stage. I skipped over the boring ones, I guess. *shrugs*


----------



## Draphy (Jul 28, 2012)

Preadolescence going into adolescence in about 9 months.


----------

